# Kniestrümpfe: Stylepolizei vs. Gesundheitsfraktion



## systemgewicht (6. Oktober 2018)

Ich würde gerne Kompressionsstrümpfe ausprobieren.

Könnte meinen Krampfadern guttun und in der kühleren Saison wäre es auch praktisch.

Sind die eigentlich cool oder oldschool und nur Ü-60?

Und vom Style mal abgesehen: sind eher Socken zu empfehlen oder Leggins ohne Fußteil?

Wer fährt mit „Kniestrümpfen“?


----------



## xyzHero (6. Oktober 2018)

Die Stylepolizei sagt "No Go".
Aber mal ehrlich, wenn es dir hilft würde ich die Dinger einfach tragen. Wir sind beim Sport und nicht auf einer Modenschau! 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boxy (6. Oktober 2018)

In der kühleren Saison hat man doch meist eh lange Hosen oder Überzieher an, da sieht man es doch eh nicht.
--> Mach was dir besser tut.


----------



## urban_overload (6. Oktober 2018)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Wir sind beim Sport und nicht auf einer Modenschau!


Erklär das mal den Rennradlern.


----------



## prince67 (6. Oktober 2018)

urban_overload schrieb:


> Erklär das mal den Rennradlern.


Auch MTBler haben ihren Dress-Code.


----------



## urban_overload (6. Oktober 2018)

Der ist aber bei weitem nicht so streng wie jener der RRler, beschränkt er sich doch im wesentlichen auf "Lycra-Kondome für XC, Baggy/relaxed für alles andere". Wenn du als Rennradler die falschen Farben/Farbakzente kombinierst, frage nicht...


----------



## adrenochrom (6. Oktober 2018)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Die Stylepolizei


gibts nicht mehr
weiss auch nicht jeder


----------



## urban_overload (6. Oktober 2018)

adrenochrom schrieb:


> gibts nicht mehr
> weiss auch nicht jeder


----------



## Shonzo (6. Oktober 2018)

systemgewicht schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne Kompressionsstrümpfe ausprobieren.
> 
> Könnte meinen Krampfadern guttun und in der kühleren Saison wäre es auch praktisch.
> 
> ...



Wenn sie ein lustiges Motiv haben geht das voll in Ordnung. 

Beinlinge sehen auch lustig aus zu Shorts und ich fahr damit. Es gibt halt doch nen Temperaturbereich bei dem kurz und lang nix ist. Da ist man froh wenn man hoch und runterschieben kann.


----------



## Dämon__ (6. Oktober 2018)

ION hat die BD Strümpfe mit Protektoren, sehen nicht schlecht aus, schützen und halten Spritzwasser auch noch ab. Trag die Dinger auch im Sommer.


----------



## prince67 (6. Oktober 2018)

urban_overload schrieb:


> Der ist aber bei weitem nicht so streng wie jener der RRler, beschränkt er sich doch im wesentlichen auf "Lycra-Kondome für XC, Baggy/relaxed für alles andere". Wenn du als Rennradler die falschen Farben/Farbakzente kombinierst, frage nicht...


Und was passiert, wenn einer bei dem "alles andere" mit Lycra auftaucht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (6. Oktober 2018)

systemgewicht schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne Kompressionsstrümpfe ausprobieren.
> 
> Könnte meinen Krampfadern guttun und in der kühleren Saison wäre es auch praktisch.
> 
> ...



Ich hab schon ewig Fußballsocken zum Enduro Racing an - es hält warm, die Kompression tut gut, es schützt vor Zweigen usw. und man kann die Protektoren leichter anziehen.

Also alles gut.


----------



## Apnea (6. Oktober 2018)

Einfach mal testen. Bei Decathlon bekommst Du Kompressionsstrümpfe in allen möglichen Längen. Ich hab das mal getestet, als ich noch regelmäßig Laufen gegangen bin. Für "richtige", also von CEP oder dergleichen, war ich zu geizig. Fazit; ja, die bringen schon etwas. Hätte ich nicht gedacht. Bei mir war zu Beginn des Laufs das Trägheitsgefühl in den Beinen weniger ausgeprägt, bzw. gar nicht vorhanden. Und zum Ende hin war das Gefühl, ausgelaugt zu sein, auch weniger stark ausgeprägt. Nach dem Lauf hab ich die noch immer ca. 15 Minuten oder so angelassen. Hätte ich vorher alles so nicht erwartet.


----------



## systemgewicht (6. Oktober 2018)

Danke mal an alle für Eure interessanten Kommentare!

(Eigentlich war ich mir sicher das gibt einen Shitstorm )


----------



## Hipo (6. Oktober 2018)

wenn das Problem Krampfadern sind und der Arzt zu Kompressionsstrümpfen rät, bringen die CEP nichts. Dann schon medizinische, die sind aber nicht so bunt.


----------



## FZ1 (6. Oktober 2018)

Ist doch völlig egal was andere sagen/denken 
Ich trage beim Laufen und zum Biken Kompressionssocken. 
Probiere es aus , zb. die von Endura. Günstig, lang genug und nicht zu fest


----------



## Bikinger (6. Oktober 2018)

Ich trage Kniebandagen, sieht vielleicht nicht cool aus. Aber meine Knie schmerzen weniger und schützen tun sie im Grunde zusätzlich.

So Kompressionsstrümpfe extra für Sport habe ich eben von Bauernfeind angeschaut. Sehen doch normal aus. Damit hätte ich keine Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## systemgewicht (6. Oktober 2018)

Aber Kniestrümpfe mit Bibshort geht nicht, oder?


----------



## Pacpacpac (6. Oktober 2018)

systemgewicht schrieb:


> Aber Kniestrümpfe mit Bibshort geht nicht, oder?


Das sähe ,glaube ich, schon schräg aus. Habe ich aber auch schon gemacht 
Ansonsten kann ich Fußballstutzen nur empfeheln. Preis/Leistungsmäßig besser als die meisten "MTB-Socken".


----------



## vanbov (7. Oktober 2018)

Ich trag z.B. Fußballstutzen / Kompressionsstrümpfe und schieb da meine Schienbeinschoner rein.
Ist in der Kombi in vielerlei Hinsicht funktionell:
- Schützt vor Brennesseln, Distln usw.
- Kompressionsfuntion
- Schienbein ist vor Ästen usw. geschützt


----------



## Colonel Hogan (7. Oktober 2018)

adrenochrom schrieb:


> gibts nicht mehr
> weiss auch nicht jeder


Optische Kernfusion


----------



## roliK (7. Oktober 2018)

prince67 schrieb:


> Und was passiert, wenn einer bei dem "alles andere" mit Lycra auftaucht?


Üblicherweise wird derjenige mit einem nassen Fetzen davongejagt.


----------



## --- (7. Oktober 2018)

Pacpacpac schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann ich Fußballstutzen nur empfeheln. Preis/Leistungsmäßig besser als die meisten "MTB-Socken".



Stutzen sind Stutzen und Socken sind Socken, oder? Zu den Stutzen brauchst du doch trotzdem noch Socken, oder nicht?


----------



## vanbov (7. Oktober 2018)

--- schrieb:


> Stutzen sind Stutzen und Socken sind Socken, oder? Zu den Stutzen brauchst du doch trotzdem noch Socken, oder nicht?



Bei uns im Sportgeschäft gibt es Stutzen mit Füßlinge





und Stutzen ohne Füßlinge


----------



## adrenochrom (7. Oktober 2018)

vanbov schrieb:


>





Abragroll schrieb:


> Schaut schwul aus  .


----------



## adrenochrom (7. Oktober 2018)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Optische Kernfusion





Bener schrieb:


> das stimmt


----------



## tkle (7. Oktober 2018)

Ich fahre Sommer wie Winter die X Socks Run Energy Kniestrümpfe.  Was andere darüber denken ist mir ziemlich egal. Sie haben Vor und Nachteile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (8. Oktober 2018)

@muschi -Style geht immer:


----------



## Florent29 (8. Oktober 2018)

@systemgewicht Sieht doch geil aus:



 
Neon ist natürlich Pflicht bei Kniestrümpfen. Weil @muschi .


----------



## Schorty01 (8. Oktober 2018)

Ich fahr wenn´s kühler wird immer mit Motocrosss-Kniestrümpfen von O´Neal....gibt´s auch in geilen Farben und Mustern und halten warm wenn´s sein muss.


----------



## alleyoop (8. Oktober 2018)

Bei uns sind nur solche erlaubt! 






Scherz beiseite: Zieh an was dir gut tut/hilft!


----------



## Promontorium (8. Oktober 2018)

Hipo schrieb:


> wenn das Problem Krampfadern sind und der Arzt zu Kompressionsstrümpfen rät, bringen die CEP nichts. Dann schon medizinische, die sind aber nicht so bunt.


Doch, die reichen dann. Gerade beim Radeln, wo die Wadenmuskulatur die Beinvenen so richtig schön in ihrer Zirkulation unterstützen und zumindest - je nach Ausprägung der Krampfadern - die Venenklappen wieder suffizient(er) machen. Beim normalen Gehen, wenn es nur kurze Strecken sind, oder viel Stehen/Sitzen, muss meist schwereres Geschütz aufgefahren werden. Aber wie gesagt, für den Sport reichen im Grunde immer diese Sportkompressionssocken und bei vielen auch für den Alltag!


----------



## platt_ziege (8. Oktober 2018)

adrenochrom schrieb:


> gibts nicht mehr
> weiss auch nicht jeder


sobald man sich rad klamotten anschaut, sollte es doch wohl jedem klar sein, dass diese aussagen absolut zutreffend sind.
ich war und bin es immer noch, schockiert, in was für clownsfarben es den krempel gibt und das leute dafür geld bezahlen um es öffentlich für jeden sichtbar zu tragen.
genau wie diese auf anscheinend miesen asien lsd hängen gebliebenen "designer" von giant, ohne worte.
diese haben sie ja anscheinend jetzt rausgeworfen, denn die farbgebungen der neuen sind ja ggü den alten absolut unauffälig.

wenn @systemgewicht die strümpfe helfen, scheiss drauf, so müssen es die fahrenden clowns ja anscheinend auch handhaben


----------



## Deleted 78298 (11. Oktober 2018)

Alles in dem man sich wohl fühlt, sieht auch gut aus!


----------



## Baitman (14. Mai 2019)

Ich trage Kniestrümpfe eigentlich immer wenn ich kurze Hosen trage. Die Flatpedale verschrammen dann nicht so schnell mein Schienbein... das ist eigentlich der einzige Grund.


----------



## vanbov (17. Mai 2019)

Baitman schrieb:


> das ist eigentlich der einzige Grund.


Und beileibe kein schlechter.... Aus genau dem Grund fahre ich auch nur mit Kniestrümpfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mawe (17. Mai 2019)

Baitman schrieb:


> Die Flatpedale verschrammen dann nicht so schnell mein Schienbein...


Das legt sich nach ca. drei Touren.

Ist wie mit den Fingerknöcheln beim Schrauben. Die vermacken auch nur, wenn man nach längerer Zeit wieder mal das Werkzeug in die Hand nimmt...


----------

